# Suggestions for a deep dark gunmetal colour



## datslow (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Car going in for a respray soon, I would like to paint it a really dark metallic gunmetal which has a deep look to it. 
Any suggestions? Im struggling at the moment. 
Would be great to see some pics. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I've been researching gunmetals for my E Type;

Look at the paint for the early E Type - Opalescent Gunmetal.

Maserati Grigio Maratea is a very deep grey, as is Canna di Fucile (funnily enough Gunmetal Grey in Italian - the 60s version is especially nice).

Ferrari Grigio Silverstone is a nice dark grey, too.

Peter


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Bmw sparkling graphite is a nice dark grey, might be a bit too dark to be considered a gunmetal, but looks fantastic when the sun hits it.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Depends whether you want a consistent colour year round.

Porsche Atlas Grey can have a dark blue hue to it in strong sunlight, and can look almost black in winter. A few images in this PH post

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=48&t=1090645


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fentum said:


> I've been researching gunmetals for my E Type;
> 
> Look at the paint for the early E Type - Opalescent Gunmetal.
> 
> ...


Canna di Fucile was the first colour that sprung to mind also.

cheers

Chris


----------

